# Whats the best way to cook squid?



## COOKINGONGAS (Feb 16, 2005)

never cooked before can any one  help..plz


----------



## Catseye (Feb 16, 2005)

Drop it in a volcano.     


Cats


----------



## COOKINGONGAS (Feb 16, 2005)

i will try it one day it sounds nice


----------



## amber (Feb 16, 2005)

There is a thread in the fish forum on squid, or do a search on here for squid which will bring up recipes that have been posted.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 16, 2005)

Moved to the Fish and Seafood Forum  8)


----------



## buckytom (Feb 17, 2005)

squid has to be cooked very quickly. if you cook it longer than when it is just cooked thru, it will get tough. i love grilled squid, which is literally cooked for no more than 1 minute on each side on a very hot grill. just skewer the whole cleaned bodies, drizzle with evoo and s & p, and toss on the barbie. it's done before you know it. 
another fav is squid salad, in which the squid are boiled for exactly 1 minute, then plunged in ice water to stop the cooking. then they are tossed in a lemon/raw garlic/celery/evoo/s&p dressing, and served over a bed of chopped tomatoes and lettuce.


----------



## ironchef (Feb 22, 2005)

> squid has to be cooked very quickly.



On the flip side of that, if you don't cook the squid quickly, then you need to cook it for a longer period of time, preferrably in a liquid. Italians have mastered the art of this, using braising, stewing, and "confit" type methods for long-cooking both squid and octopus. FYI, "Polipo" is Italain for Octopus, in the event you want to do a search on Google for any recipes.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 22, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> squid has to be cooked very quickly. if you cook it longer than when it is just cooked thru, it will get tough. i love grilled squid, which is literally cooked for no more than 1 minute on each side on a very hot grill. just skewer the whole cleaned bodies, drizzle with evoo and s & p, and toss on the barbie. it's done before you know it.
> another fav is squid salad, in which the squid are boiled for exactly 1 minute, then plunged in ice water to stop the cooking. then they are tossed in a lemon/raw garlic/celery/evoo/s&p dressing, and served over a bed of chopped tomatoes and lettuce.



Where is that wonderful stuffed squid recipe that you posted once?  It sounds great.

We bread our squid with egg and panko and then deep fry.  Very nice.  Just don't cook it too long.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 22, 2005)

i posted it under the fish thread pdswife, i think. i'll have to check. it was good, but i would like to get lidia bastianich's actual recipe that inspired me to make it (my version from what i remembered she did on her show) one night.

oh, i should have mentioned that, ironchef. thanks for pointing that out, about the long cooking. i love calamari alla romana, which is squid, cooked forever in a spicy wine based marinara, much like the same dish made with tripe.

i've heard that people in the meditterranean will put octopus in washing machines to bash it around to tenderize it before cooking...


----------



## auntdot (Feb 23, 2005)

In addition to getting the best laugh of the day  from Catseye's comment, I have to agree with her.

It is not that I dislike squid, I just don't think it has much taste.  Have eaten it in a number of ways, even at places where people think it is a specialty, and it just leaves me unimpressed.

Will eat almost all seafood and fish (when I lived in NYC loved the scungilli sold in little Italy).  Adore raw clams and oysters, even enjoy the jellyfish served in Chinese restaurants.  Love sashimi, hardly ever order sushi, because I prefer the sashimi platters.

Sorry I know many people adore squid.  I just don't get the stuff (or octopus for that matter).

But the idea of putting squid into a volcano sounds promising.  If ya gotta appease the gods with something, squid are a lot cheaper and easier to get than, well, the traditional fare.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## squidfish (Mar 23, 2005)

*Squid recipes*

If you are after more squid recipes then you might like to check out the following page. I hope you find it useful.

http://www.squidfish.net/squidrecipes.shtml

Kind Regards,

Glen


----------



## pdswife (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the link Glen.  One can never have toooo many recipes.


----------



## squidfish (Mar 23, 2005)

I have not tried all of those squid recipes (because there is well over a hundred listed!) so if anyone does give them a go I would be very interested to hear if they are actually any good! Best of luck.

Cheers Glen


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 23, 2005)

Cook it quick in a chicken garlic broth liquid.


----------

